# Horse feed for pigs???



## Feathers-N-Fur (Dec 17, 2007)

The feed store owner was doing his yearly cleaning out of old product and gave us 12 or so bags of various horse feeds. I don't want to mess with the diets of the sows and boars right now, but we are going to raise up a couple of butcher piglets. Do you think it is ok to simply mix the horse feed 50/50 with our regular corn and barley mixture for those two piglets? I didn't see anything on the labels that looked unusual. Most of it is 16% protein, 6-7% fat. Does anyone know of anything is horse feed that would be bad for the pigs? (For example chicken feed can kill goats.) Thanks.


----------



## dixienc (Apr 11, 2008)

My pigs love any type of food but corn. I have fed them sweet feed, dry all stock, and even rabbit pellets that got spilled on the ground. The high protien in the feed should be good for them and help them grow out quicker. Maybe someone with more years of experience will come along and post their opinion.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

As long as it's a part of the ration and not the whole ration, I would think horse feeds are generally safe for pigs. My roaming sows clean up after my senior horse who seems to spill half his pellets everyday and have never had a problem.


----------

